# micro pacman carb tool



## backhoelover (Sep 23, 2015)

does anyone have a part number for the micro pacman carb tool. i called ryobi and they didnt know nothing about the new adjuster. I was told that there was some guys on here that have the tool and a parts number. If you have the tools please let me know and could you please send a pic


----------

